
Ask HN: Any examples of non-terrible privacy policies? - 7402
An organization of which I am member just outsourced their membership, orders, and dues collection database to a cloud provider. The provider has the typically abysmal privacy policy, which includes terms such as:<p>- we can change our privacy policy at any time, in any way, by posting an update to our website<p>- we can share your personal data with any entity or individual that we work with<p>- we will try to keep your information secure but we don&#x27;t guarantee anything<p>In short:<p>&quot;Privacy obligations of cloud provider to users: None!&quot;<p>Unfortunately, this seems pretty typical in the US. (I think things may be better in the EU.)<p>I would like to be able to point to commercial examples of [US] privacy policies that aren&#x27;t terrible, that actually provide some kind of privacy protections for users. Have you ever read a privacy policy that makes you happy, or at least satisfied?
======
troydavis
I wrote [https://tacoapp.com/info/privacy](https://tacoapp.com/info/privacy),
so I’m biased, but it’s still the most user-centric privacy policy I’ve
personally encountered.

It’s also tracked on GitHub to make changes easier to see:
[https://github.com/tacoapp/privacy-
policy](https://github.com/tacoapp/privacy-policy)

